# ECRC #8---Gulf Breeze---Oct. 19th



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

ECRC Pensacola Tournament, Oct 19

ECRC October tournament is set for October 19, 2013 in Gulf Breeze, Fl. Please print and fill out membership and entry forms and bring to the check-in. We will also have forms on site. Membership dues are $15.00 per angler and tournament fees are $50.00 per boat. 

Check-in Location: Shoreline Park (Same as launch) 

Check-in time: 5:00 am – 5:45 am

Tournament Launch Location: Shoreline Park 
Address: 1071 Shoreline Dr.
Gulf Breeze, FL 32571

Launch: 06:00 am/safe daylight
Weigh-in: 3:15 pm (must be back at launch site NLT 3:00 pm)

Largest Redfish ($20.00), Largest Trout ($20.00), and Most spots Calcutta’s (20.00) will be collected during tournament check-in. Calcutta’s will be paid out ....1-8 boats pays one spot, 9-16 two spots, 17-24 three spots and so on.

For more info on the ECRC and/or this tournament go to www.theredfishclub.com


----------

